# Durham Archers Charity 3D Shoot. August 26th



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Lets bring this back to the top as it is only just over a week away.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

sounds like fun


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Come out with the family for a day of fun!!


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

My family is composed of a short red-headed guy, a crusty bald guy and a *******... can we come out and play lol. See ya in a couple weekends


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Nuge,

A couple of weeks should give you ample time to gather up a few more Hoyt's to sell.:wink:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nuge, maybe you should get a set of "Bear Balls" for him, so if he strays we can hear him in the tall grass. lol!!!
Hope to see you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

DssBB said:


> Nuge,
> 
> A couple of weeks should give you ample time to gather up a few more Hoyt's to sell.:wink:


 And give me enough time to squirrel away enough money to buy them.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't make it down this time but wish you guys the best for your shoot.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just a reminder to Durham Archer members that there will be a work party on Saturday to get the course ready. 8:30 to 9:00 am start time as usual.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

One of the nicest place to enjoy a round of shooting wish I could make it, but can't :angry: other commitment have fun


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

bttt


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

For those making the trek to the shoot Ritson rd. is closed on the south side of Winchester rd. Check the map in the first posting for alternate directions.

Randy


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> My family is composed of a short red-headed guy, a crusty bald guy and a *******... can we come out and play lol. See ya in a couple weekends


Hey...who you calling short and redhead?...im bald..lol
See you guys Sunday

Andy


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Two more days. Remember novelty shoots may require old arrows. LOL


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Randy, 
Wishing I could join you this weekend, but family stuff comes first. Have a great shoot!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The course is all set, the beer is on ice and tomorrows forecast is nothing but Sun and Fun. Oh, bring some arrows that float.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Yea Rob is bringing the beer, I knew the sun today had some effect on him LOL


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

a great day,like to thank all of you at durham archers and all the great people that was at the event.my family and myself had a wonderful time and look forward to future events.thanks again to all Doug Moosemeat Archery.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

We had a great day. Thanks to all the participants that made it out to help the charity we are helping out this year.

Randy


----------



## wv.archer (Jun 29, 2012)

just a shout out to all you 3D shooters. Did anyone at the Durham shoot happen to see anyone walking around with a APA KING COBRA dipped in REAPER CAMO. Last seen June 10th 2012 when left with Brett from Camo Junkies in Belleville Ont. been in contact with and promised its return on many occassions but as of yet no sign of bow. It has been sold and new owner is getting more that a little frustrated, starting to wonder if it hasn't been sold out from under me. As I was told at one point he had a guy looking at it. any updates would be appreciated. At what point does a person get the police invloved?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

F/F 3Der said:


> We had a great day. Thanks to all the participants that made it out to help the charity we are helping out this year.
> 
> Randy


As usual an excellent shoot in Durham for a great cause! :thumbs_up


----------



## wv.archer (Jun 29, 2012)

just a shout out to all you 3D shooters. Did anyone at the Durham shoot happen to see anyone walking around with a APA KING COBRA dipped in REAPER CAMO. Last seen June 10th 2012 when left with Brett from Camo Junkies in Belleville Ont. been in contact with and promised its return on many occassions but as of yet no sign of bow. It has been sold and new owner is getting more that a little frustrated, starting to wonder if it hasn't been sold out from under me. As I was told at one point he had a guy looking at it. any updates would be appreciated. At what point does a person get the police invloved?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Didn't see the bow hope u find it and get things sortted out I know the bow
I hope u jotted the sn number down


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The Durham charity shoot seemed to be quite the success and all who attended and were involved in putting it on seemed to have a wonderful time. The weather was great, plenty of awesome prizes donated by local businesses and all to help a wonderful boy in need. Seeing him riding around throughout the course in his all terrain wheel chair and being able to not only talk with the archers but being able to help put a smile on his face made the whole tournament real special.
The recipient of the 50/50 draw, Doug of Moosemeat archery, who not only donated some great prizes to the shoot also contributed his winnings back into the cause. His archery ability was also outstanding with 82 yd shot at a goose target on the pond. 

Thanks again to all who helped make it happen.


P.S.

Sorry Dave for talking you into taking that shot from the lane on the rising boar.....I figured you would of plugged the X.


----------



## wv.archer (Jun 29, 2012)

just a call that bow will be delivered this evening, hope it is true. will make both the new owner and myself happy. didn't want to put this out in the open.


----------



## wv.archer (Jun 29, 2012)

that's a good tip about writing down the serial number of the bow. mine are photographed with the serial number clearly written on paper for both future id and insurance purposes. sounds like everyone had fun at the shoot, was a great day for it.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

wv.archer said:


> that's a good tip about writing down the serial number of the bow. mine are photographed with the serial number clearly written on paper for both future id and insurance purposes. sounds like everyone had fun at the shoot, was a great day for it.


So what happend with your bow?Is this Guy legit in Belleville or not?I Have heard nothing but Bad things about him and his Business ways,It would be nice to know,So i dont end up getting screwed if i want my bow dipped..Grizz


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

what a great shoot. The 46 yard boar was nasty though:wink:

I would like to see a photo of that wheelchair


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Dave you can google action track chair, there pretty neat.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

XTRMN8R said:


> what a great shoot. The 46 yard boar was nasty though:wink:
> 
> I would like to see a photo of that wheelchair


I thought all the shots were 46 yrds?......lol
Great shoot.....best part is Tinker will have to see my picture at next years shoot..:tongue:

Andy

:beer::beer:


----------

